# Misconfigured '/etc/hosts' slow down apps such as KDE.

## Metro

I'm new to Gentoo (happy) and still configuring hardware (unhappy). My current problem is related to the 'nvnet' driver. My motherboard is an Abit NF7 with nForce chipsets (audio + network). So the corresponding driver for the net part is 'nvnet'.

	It is working fine excepted in a specific case. If I put name server entries in my '/etc/resolv.conf' file without having an internet connection, KDE become very slow each time I try to open an application. If I connect my PC on another with an internet access connection and NAT, the problem disappears. However it will reappear if I shut down the connexion. Is it a normal behavior ?

	What does this driver do all the time and what could be the relation with KDE (network overused) ? I know the final solution is to fill the 'resolv.conf' only at connection with dynamic IP but it's not the explanation.Last edited by Metro on Thu Dec 04, 2003 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dsd

i'm not too sure about this behaviour, i have seen it once or twice myself. however, you may want to rename the topic, because its not something specific to the nvnet driver. I'm pretty sure taht its trying to contact your ISP's nameservers before starting up applications.

----------

## UberLord

Do you have your hostname in /etc/hosts ?

```

127.0.0.1        hostname.domain      hostname        localhost

```

Something like that

----------

## Metro

Right. I was only having the localhost entry in '/etc/hosts'. I've now added my hostname with the relevant IP address and everything is running fine. So 'nvnet' do its job in trying to resolve my hostname first to localhost. The latency was caused by the timeout I guess. It seems perfectly clear now. Thanks for having asked the right question  :Razz: .

----------

